# Cheap rack



## ez2cy (Mar 27, 2017)

200 bottle rack at a cost of $22 CDN 4"x4" squares.

Putting one beside will hold 210 more. Cheap but works.


----------



## lilvixen (Mar 27, 2017)

It took me a sec to realize the picture was sideways. I was trying to figure out how the bottles were slightly floating and casting weird shadows.

What did you use for the grid?


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 27, 2017)

My guess - wire mesh for concrete reinforcing.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Mar 27, 2017)

Could be cattle fence, welded wire type. 16 foot long, cost about $22 at Tractor Supply


----------



## ez2cy (Mar 27, 2017)

Here I had to get it at a mining supply. It's welded wire. I found places in the States I could buy it but not here.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 28, 2017)

There is only one problem with your rack. Where is all the wine?


----------



## ez2cy (Mar 28, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> There is only one problem with your rack. Where is all the wine?



Some in 3 store bought racks in our old house and 7 carboys waiting to bottle. 

IT'S COMING IT'S COMING!


----------



## floorington12 (Mar 28, 2017)

This looks like a woven wire mesh material (something like what is produced here: http://www.bwire.com )- possibly stainless steel?

If this is stainless steel - go to your local scrap yard - this stuff only costs about $.03 on the open marker - offer 10 bucks for a piece, and you should be all set. Metal scrap yards are the best for stuff like this!


----------



## ez2cy (Mar 28, 2017)

floorington12 said:


> This looks like a woven wire mesh material (something like what is produced here: http://www.bwire.com )- possibly stainless steel?
> 
> If this is stainless steel - go to your local scrap yard - this stuff only costs about $.03 on the open marker - offer 10 bucks for a piece, and you should be all set. Metal scrap yards are the best for stuff like this!



Not woven. Here we call it welded wire. All the wire is just to sides (hope this makes sense) one side is vertical, other is horizontal, tack or press welded where they meet. Mine is not stainless but suppose it could be


----------



## floorington12 (Mar 28, 2017)

Ah yes - Welded wire is quite different from woven wire mesh. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## FTC Wines (Mar 28, 2017)

Ez2cy, not to be a distractor, but that seems like an awful lot of weight with no other supports. Looks to be about 14 bottles high. What will keep the wire from twisting or collapsing? Not trying to be nay sayer, but hope to avert a Avalanche. Roy. Ps I don't know the gauge or stiffness of the wire.


----------

